# 03 HB Guide



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

Just picked up what will hopefully be a forever boat for me. A used 2003 HB Guide. Some of you may have fished out of this boat before. Because it needed some love I was able to get it at a price I could afford and leave some room for upgrades. Boat just needs a good face lift and a new trailer. I'm going to slowly do the cosmetic stuff as my budget allows but I'm going to replace the trailer immediately. 

Regarding the trailer, any recommendations? I want to go aluminum but Ramlins are too expensive. Ameratrail's are nice and I received a quote from them already. Rolls Axle is really interesting and I have received a quote from them as well. I'm leaning towards the Rolls Axle unless someone convinces me otherwise? The lifetime warranty on their spring system is a great peace of mind since I plan on keeping this boat for a long time. 

Once I get the money she may be going to Glasser for a good and proper revitalization.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks like Dave's old ride. Congrats on the new skiff


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> Looks like Dave's old ride. Congrats on the new skiff


You are correct sir


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice ride congrats...noting wrong with some battle scars she'll fish great!


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice skiff. You can't beat the early hulls. Congrats.
Michael


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Congrats on a sexy ride. What do you mean about spring system warranty? I would think you'd want torsion axle and be able to dry launch.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> Congrats on a sexy ride. What do you mean about spring system warranty? I would think you'd want torsion axle and be able to dry launch.


Rolls Axle "spring" is actually a compressed elastomeric material. From what I have heard it still allows the boat to ride lower and able to dry launch. I'm still on the fence about it. Mixed reviews from boat owners with light boats.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Congrats! I just stripped my 01 O'Bannon Guide down to a bare hull for a full refurb. My was also in sad shape also. But that's why I was able to afford it. And for future reference. The tank will come out without any cutting of the tank or deck. My wasn't leaking but it was heavily corroded. I had a new bottom welded on. Then LineXd the whole thing for bomb proofness. Let me know if you any questions. I now know these old girls very intimately.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

very nice, looking forward to the rehab process. I would stay with Ramlin, they're made for your skiffs specific dimensions, especially if you are going to keep it. You could always get the galvanized trailer and powder coat it.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> Congrats! I just stripped my 01 O'Bannon Guide down to a bare hull for a full refurb. My was also in sad shape also. But that's why I was able to afford it. And for future reference. The tank will come out without any cutting of the tank or deck. My wasn't leaking but it was heavily corroded. I had a new bottom welded on. Then LineXd the whole thing for bomb proofness. Let me know if you any questions. I now know these old girls very intimately.


Thanks Swamp I will hit you up with any questions I may have. The gas tank has already been replaced but it needs to be secured better as it was just tabbed in with some glass and it is pulling away from some of the tabs.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

That's how they were put in originally. They may not have replace the CorBond pad under it. The CorBond helps support the weight. But it also was the cause of the corrosion issue. I still have my tank out. I lineXd mine so I could use CorBond without fear of corrosion down thè road. Hit me up anytime if you any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats - very nice skiff!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> very nice, looking forward to the rehab process. I would stay with Ramlin, they're made for your skiffs specific dimensions, especially if you are going to keep it.  You could always get the galvanized trailer and powder coat it.


This guy just had his Ameritrail sprayed with Line-X…looks pretty interesting.

http://www.thehulltruth.com/boating-forum/620116-build-simrad-yellowfin-29-line-x-ultra-product-launch-12.html


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

I can't afford a Ramlin aluminum ($5k+) or Ameretrail but I wanted something that truly fit my boat so I decided to go with a galv Ramlin. The current galv ramlin under it has lasted 12+ years with heavy use so I figured I can get 15 years or so out of it before a rebuild. I don't care if it's not shiny. Couldnt convince myself to take a risk on an aluminum trailer that was cheaper but not fitted to my boat.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Good choice, I like the steel trailers they sit low and offload and load really easily. Maybe you could get yours sand blasted and powder coated. I'm think of doing mine that way. Have fun freshining up that Beauty!


----------



## gfish (Jan 14, 2009)

I got the Galvanized From Ramlin two years ago and it still looks really shiny.  
I couldn't be happier.

If your are going to powder coat one, do the one you already have. You could redo that one for half the price of a new one.


----------



## firefish (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm just curious on the pricing on the Ramlin's ? I have one under my waterman and love it, Simply because it works , And the do have some nice touches. I'm sure others follow suit. I keep hearing the $5 grand number but then people chine in and say they got em for less. Do you have to go to HB to get one ? Like I said, I already have one, It came w/ the skiff and its practically new. Just wondering about the value of them used . TX in advance


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> I'm just curious on the pricing on the Ramlin's ? I have one under my waterman and love it, Simply because it works , And the do have some nice touches. I'm sure others follow suit. I keep hearing the $5 grand number but then people chine in and say they got em for less. Do you have to go to HB to get one ? Like I said, I already have one, It came w/ the skiff and its practically new. Just wondering about the value of them used . TX in advance


You have to go through HB for ramlin trailers. I understand it from a business point of view. I got a quote and it was over 5k. Maybe for the smaller model HBs they are cheaper? May fluctuate with commodity prices as well?


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> Good choice, I like the steel trailers they sit low and offload and load really easily. Maybe you could get yours sand blasted and powder coated. I'm think of doing mine that way. Have fun freshining up that Beauty!


Good point and a great idea but I'm paranoid and would rather spend a little more coin and get a new one. I may pay to fix this one up to sell though. Have to run it by ramlin and get their opinion.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

What specifically is wrong with your galv trailer? I just went thru mine front to back for under $500. I even got those pricey Vortex hubs. I was gonna POR15 mine in semi gloss black. If you haven't seen this stuff I would highly recommend it over any other coating. The stuff is amazing. You can do it yourself for under $200. The off-road guys have been using it for many years. They have all kinds of good stuff. Here is a linky


http://www.por15.com/POR-15-Rust-Preventive-Coating_p_8.html


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

What was the price of the ameratrail. I bought one from them several years back for an 02 pro and it was under 2k. it fit like a glove and they are great people to deal with


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> What was the price of the ameratrail.  I bought one from them several years back for an 02 pro and it was under 2k.   it fit like a glove and they are great people to deal with


x2. I just saw 2 new Mavericks today with Ameritrail trailers and they looked sweet.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a Loadmaster aluminum with a torsion axel. When I boght the boat the trailer was a wreck (corrosion ). I had it rebuilt with all new parts for $1,400. A new one would have been $1,900


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> What specifically is wrong with your galv trailer? I just went thru mine front to back for under $500. I even got those pricey Vortex hubs. I was gonna POR15 mine in semi gloss black. If you haven't seen this stuff I would highly recommend it over any other coating. The stuff is amazing. You can do it yourself for under $200. The off-road guys have been using it for many years. They have all kinds of good stuff. Here is a linky
> 
> 
> http://www.por15.com/POR-15-Rust-Preventive-Coating_p_8.html


It's just incredibly rusted and I'm nervous about it. It's scaling so bad I can't tell if there are any structural cracks or not. Here are some photos. I'm going to get Ramlins opinion on it too. Here are some photos.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> What was the price of the ameratrail.  I bought one from them several years back for an 02 pro and it was under 2k.   it fit like a glove and they are great people to deal with


One with comparable options to the Ramlin was just over $4k.


----------



## brunyan (May 22, 2012)

> > What was the price of the ameratrail.  I bought one from them several years back for an 02 pro and it was under 2k.   it fit like a glove and they are great people to deal with
> 
> 
> x2.  I just saw 2 new Mavericks today with Ameritrail trailers and they looked sweet.


No doubt they are great trailers! Just can't afford the price tag on them :-[


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe have it sand blasted so you know exactly where you stand with it. If its structurally sound I would refurb it.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Trailer looks rough.

I would not look past ameritrail or even peterson trailers. If you bring them your boat they will custom fit a trailer for you just like they do for maverick and beavertail.

Even continental makes nice aluminum trailers for under $2000.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

> > What was the price of the ameratrail.  I bought one from them several years back for an 02 pro and it was under 2k.   it fit like a glove and they are great people to deal with
> 
> 
> One with comparable options to the Ramlin was just over $4k.




When I bought mine it was just a trailer. Aluminum low pro with roller. Just basic stuff. I now have a peterson and it's just as nice. you might want to check with them. I like the way the peterson loads and unloads better. they don't use a roller


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

DAAMMYUM! That thing is rusty man. You need to sell it for what you can. And move on to a new one. [smiley=2cents.gif]


----------

